# Anonimo Wrist-shot Roll-call ! Lets see what everybody's working with.



## ABoen

I always love to see Anonimo wrist-shots, show me yours I'll show you mine.
Hoping to a large participation.:-!


----------



## EL_Chingon

here you go.


----------



## ABoen

Nice collection:-!


----------



## jimyritz




----------



## jimyritz




----------



## rsr911




----------



## beamlxa

*RSR911*...... What kind of band is on you ZULU? Is it the Dinex band? How you like it?

Thanx,

Mike B.


----------



## rsr911

beamlxa said:


> *RSR911*...... What kind of band is on you ZULU? Is it the Dinex band? How you like it?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Mike B.


Yes it is. Great, light weight, rugged. I dont worry about putting a scratch in a leather one or steel bracelet. Wears like iron! Go for it!!:-!


----------



## DCJ

Pro Chrono here :-!




























Don


----------



## kimsoon

Here's my Sailor Diver:-!


----------



## Willith

The BIG Boy, San Marco:










And not a slouch either, the bronze Polluce:


----------



## abouttime

I have owned a few Anonimo watches but this is the one I wear now..

http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/anonimo-watch-trublu.page.html


----------



## Fatz028

I wear the same watch as Steve from About Time. http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/a...ublu.page.html


----------



## Willith

Wow guys, pretty sweet wrist shots. ;-)


----------



## abmw




----------



## Firenze

*Whose wrist is this?*


----------



## abmw

*Re: Whose wrist is this?*



Firenze said:


>


Nice! Did you pick that up at the source located at 85 Via Leon Battista Alberti?


----------



## Firenze

*Re: Whose wrist is this?*



abmw said:


> Nice! Did you pick that up at the source located at 85 Via Leon Battista Alberti?


That is not my wrist... See my other post on Firenze for a hint... But you are already close to the solution...

By the way, the Drass Chronoscopio is stunning, IMHO.


----------



## ffeelliixx

abouttime said:


> I have owned a few Anonimo watches but this is the one I wear now..
> 
> http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/anonimo-watch-trublu.page.html


A few years back, I seem to recall somebody behind the counter at About Time wearing an orange Cronoscopio. Was that you?


----------



## danielb

Nice shots guys :-!
The more I see Anonimo, the more I like it|>


----------



## NWP627

N.


----------



## bjferri

:-!


----------



## ABoen

OOOOOOOOWEEEEEE! Nice.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

bjferri said:


> :-!


bjferri, congrats ! Looks like u got a new love again ! A Massive pc :-!


----------



## bjferri

I'm in LOVE all over again...


----------



## rsr911

bjferri said:


> I'm in LOVE all over again...


I can see why!! Love that Pro GMT!!!:-!


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Whose wrist is this?*



Firenze said:


>


It's gotta be Tom Cruise, lol.
DW


----------



## David Woo

My bronze polluce on T Cruise's wrist 
I guess he's a fan of zulus.
DW


----------



## Y11PEA

I need some colour in my life b-)


----------



## ABoen

Cool, Nice Duo !


----------

